# Asfaloths der Sittenwatt



## 2boon4you (3. Januar 2009)

Hoi Leute ich wollt mal wissen was ihr von dem typen haltet 
Zitat Asfaloths:"Liebe Internetz-Stehsegler, ich grüße Sie!

In meinem Kampf gegen die Unredlichkeit im Internetz ist mir das Anschnur-Rollenspiel "Welt der Kriegskunst" schon lange ein Dorn im Auge. Als bösartiger Dämon zieht man durch die Welt und tötet dort andere Dämonen, was beweist, das WdK ein hochgrad unredliches Spiel ist!

Da Sie auch diesem Sündenspiel fröhnen möchte ich Ihnen die Möglichkeit geben, sich zu ändern. Bereuen Sie Ihre Sünden und schöpfen Sie Kraft aus der Bibel. Kehren Sie zurück auf den Weg der Keuschheit und fröhnen Sie lieber züchtigen Bibelstunden oder töfter Musik. (Hierbei empfehle ich die Wildecker Herzbuben!)

Um Ihnen hierbei Unterstützung zu bieten habe ich einen Hort der Christlichkeit erschaffen, der Ihnen die Kraft geben sollte zum Glauben zurückzukehren: Seine Hompage
Besuchen Sie diesen Meilenstein der Redlichkeit ruhig einmal in einer sündigen Minute und kehren Sie noch heute auf den Weg der Christlichkeit zurück.

Ich freue mich über jedes Schaf, das den Weg zu seiner Herde zurückfindet.

Halleluja,

Ihr Asfaloths, der Sittenwart"

Also was meint ihr dazu? Ich finde denn typen einfach nur Krank..


----------



## Illuminatos (3. Januar 2009)

Als Atheist kann ich nicht anders als darüber zu lachen. Glauben können die Leute was sie wollen, ist mir egal, solange sie nicht versuchen mich davon zu überzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das ist hardcore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit.: Aber mir will sich irgendwie der Diskussionshintergrund nicht zeigen?! Was genau soll jetzt hier diskutiert werden? Das der Kerl nicht mehr alle Seiten inner Bibel hat? Solche Threads, über Religionen, Bibeln, etc. gibts hier schon reichlich, wenn ich nicht irre.

also /reported


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2009)

der kerl is einfach zu geil. leider wurd der hier schon nach dem 1. post gebannt -.-


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2009)

Schlecht gemachte Fakeseite... mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Ihr glaubt doch nicht das es wahr ist... das ist hochgradige Verarsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Schlecht gemachte Fakeseite... mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.


hmm ich finds eigtl ganz gut genmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es viiiel zu übertrieben um lustig zu sein. Außerdem find ichs nicht sonderlich nett Bilder von anderen Leuten zu benutzen und sich so über sie lustig zu machen. Von daher ists für mich schlecht gemacht :>


----------



## Death_Master (3. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Außerdem find ichs nicht sonderlich nett Bilder von anderen Leuten zu benutzen und sich so über sie lustig zu machen.



Das finde ich auch nicht ok, aber ansonsten ist diese Überzeugung wirklich überzeugend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (3. Januar 2009)

Nein ichg laube nicht an Gott http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u40bADzthfI...1&oq=kirche

Aber die Seite ist lustig.^^


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Mir tut diese Person Leid...

Btw das Gästebuch is krass.


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

So Ich bin mal beigetreten.


----------



## Kontinuum (3. Januar 2009)

cool dass es da echt leute gibt, die das ernst nehmen; erinnert i-wie an den echten gangster, da konnte auch keiner der geisitg minderbemittelten was mit anfangen; Immer erst das beflamen, das man nicht versteht.


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

Finde die Antworten im G-Book zeigen ja wohl gaaanz deutlich das jmd nur die Leutz verarschen will^^


----------



## Kontinuum (3. Januar 2009)

seit 10min. hab ich nen dauerlachkrampf von der seite, das ist echt komik auf höchstem niveau. 1A. In einem Atemzug mit Monty Python zu erwähnen xD

schaut UNBEDINGT mal ins forum rein, perfekt inszeniert, jeder thread ein guter lacher xD die Ausdrucksweise ist einfach echt Fesch und sehr Löblich xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Januar 2009)

OMG Asfaloth is back! o.O


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> OMG Asfaloth is back! o.O



Wieso back? Der ist doch echt knorke. xD

lg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wieso back? Der ist doch echt knorke. xD
> 
> lg



Der hatte schonmal ein Forum. Das ist aber dicht. KP ob wegen Spam oder ob es gehackt wurde, was weiß ich.^^


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Ich kann es nur empfehlen!!


----------



## Illuminatos (3. Januar 2009)

Ich bin erstaunt! In der Bibel steht nichts über Bakterien, existieren folglich nicht? Wie würde Spock sagen...? *Faszinierend*, oder aber * töfte*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tjaja...gut wer mit dem Glauben glücklich ist, soll dran glauben, aber in der Bibel steht auch nichts über Autos, Glühbirnen, oder gar dem InterNETZ...
Mysteriös...

Entschuldigt, aber ich fall gleich vom Stuhl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (3. Januar 2009)

Ganz im Ernst das ganze ist eine durch und durch inszenierte Satire. Dass die an keiner Stelle schwach werden und es zugeben, macht nochmal nen gewissen Extra-Reiz aus. An ein paar Zitaten kann man besonders gut sehen, dass es eine Satire ist.

"7.30 Uhr: Ich poliere meinen Rohrstock. Mit einem schmutzigen Rohrstock züchtigt es sich sehr unschön."
- Die Anspielung ist ja wohl sehr... naja ^^

"Halten Sie die Altersgrenze ein! Kinder unter 25 Jahren sind definitiv zu jung für das Internetz und werden deswegen nicht an diesem Plauderbrett toleriert."

"Vielleicht haben Sie ja schon davon gehört: Ein sogenanntes Schülerverzeichnis bietet Jugendlichen neuerdings Platz, sich privat zu unterhalten und sogar Diskussionsrunden beizutreten. Die Jugendlichen lernen dort, sich eine eigene Meinung (!!!) zu bilden. 

Diese Seite gehört umgehend abschnur gestellt und die verantwortlichen, wegen Volksverhetzung, verhaftet. Was meinen Sie dazu?"

Aufgrund dieser - und noch anderer - Bemerkungen, steht die Chance so ca. bei 0,3%, dass es sich nicht um eine Satire handelt.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2009)

Ich musste als Christ schmunzeln.
Sieht nach einem typischen Atheist aus, der versucht sich lustig zu zeigen.


----------



## Kontinuum (3. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich musste als Christ schmunzeln.
> Sieht nach einem typischen Atheist aus, der versucht sich lustig zu zeigen.



Naja das tut er ja wiederum erfolgreich ^^, das mit dem lustig zeigen. Mir beispielsweise hat es minutenlange Unterhaltung gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

LoL 


ich wurde schon in diesem Forum erwähnt bei diesen diesen "menschen" da im thread gegen buffed.de

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Besonders das "Mitglied" des buffed.de Bretts "Melih" ist durch Satan bessessen : Das ist ja nicht normal das man als Mensch eine Signatur hat in der man 2 Homosexuelle Frauen sieht die Unkeuschheit treiben!
Dazu kommt noch das er kein CHRIST ist sondern einer dieser "Muslime"!

Es Treibt sich also auch Heidenpack herum!

Diesen Leuten ist wirklich nicht mehr zu Helfen.

Gott möge Erbarmen mit ihnen haben..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Haxxler (4. Januar 2009)

Manno und bei mir geht die Seite nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> LoL
> 
> 
> ich wurde schon in diesem Forum erwähnt bei diesen diesen "menschen" da im thread gegen buffed.de
> ...



Naja nimms doch einfach locker ; )
Im Übrigen müssen deine manga-hentai-porno bildchen da wirklich nicht sein, es muss nicht wirklich jeder was darüber wissen, was du dir für pornos anschaust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur so am rande bemerkt;
Und wie ich schon sagte, dass was der Typ da schreibt ist ironisch.


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Manno und bei mir geht die Seite nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://christenbrett.ch.funpic.de/index.php


@Vorposter

nur weil ich eine Signatur habe mit Shoujo-ai inhalten heißt es noch lange nicht das ich Yuri hentais anschaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (4. Januar 2009)

Wer schaut sich sowas auch an? Wenn dann bitte richtige Pornos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wer schaut sich sowas auch an? Wenn dann bitte richtige Pornos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Virtuelle Pornos > Milf, Mature und Big Boobs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mich jetzt mal als ein gewisser "Eisenerz-Engel" dort angemeldet und schreib mal ein paar Beiträge... xD


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wer schaut sich sowas auch an? Wenn dann bitte richtige Pornos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich schau sowas nicht an weil ich mich dran aufgeweilen will sondern

1.weil das anime ganz gut
2.mir unglaublich langweilig ist
3.wenn ich nichts zu tun habe :/


auserdem guck ich zurzeit keine Shoujo ai (lesben) animes an eher Slayers und Ouran high school host club


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Januar 2009)

Hab mich auch mal angemeldet. Als "Herr Schär" - "Herrscher". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (4. Januar 2009)

Uralt, Fake und zu überzogen um wirklich lustig zu sein...

my 2 cents


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Ich bin Christian Pöser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Januar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Uralt, Fake und zu überzogen um wirklich lustig zu sein...
> 
> my 2 cents



Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Also was sich grad im Forum ereignet ist einfach göttlich xDD

lg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Also was sich grad im Forum ereignet ist einfach göttlich xDD
> 
> lg



Macht schon irgendwie Spass, diese "Rolle". Jetzt versteh ich, dass dieser Asfaloth das so lange durchhält. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

O M G dieser Rainer Zufall wird jetzt ein Satanist 

http://christenbrett.ch.funpic.de/viewtopi...sc&start=15




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> O M G dieser Rainer Zufall wird jetzt ein Satanist
> 
> http://christenbrett.ch.funpic.de/viewtopi...sc&start=15
> 
> ...



Der versaut noch alles. xD


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Der versaut noch alles. xD



kann sein xd


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> kann sein xd



Aber ist echt schwer, bei sooo viel geistigem Dünnschiss ernst zu bleiben. xD


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

xD ich hatte seit monaten nicht mehr soviel Spaß!! ^^ Ich sitz hier dauernd kichernd wie als ich 9 Jahre alt war, da dieses Rollenspiel echt einfach nur lustig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

uiuiuui ich kann langsam echt nicht mehr, zu geil was die leute da schreiben (außer rainer zufall, der macht die atmo total kaputt). 1std. dauerlachkrampf, und das ohne einwirkung durch meds o.Ä xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Januar 2009)

Ich hab die Seite schon bei meinen Lesezeichen. xD Das geht morgen direkt weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

Ich werd noch was dran bleiben ^^ Ansonsten bis morgen, werter Herr Schär *gg*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ich werd noch was dran bleiben ^^ Ansonsten bis morgen, werter Herr Schär *gg*



Ne ne, ich bleib noch. ^^


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Ich werde beten, so wahr ich Horst B. Hindart heiße!


aha


Horst behindert? o0


----------



## Ich Buch (4. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ich werd noch was dran bleiben ^^ Ansonsten bis morgen, werter Herr Schär *gg*



Hey bist du Mutter Jesu? ich bin Andre von Mackwitz

Und an die anderen benehmt euh bitte und versauts net


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Hey bist du Mutter Jesu? ich bin Andre von Mackwitz
> 
> Und an die anderen benehmt euh bitte und versauts net



Muahaha. Ich rofl hier durch die Gegend. ;D


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Hey bist du Mutter Jesu? ich bin Andre von Mackwitz
> 
> Und an die anderen benehmt euh bitte und versauts net



Ich agiere unter dem Pseudonym "Eisenerz-Engel"


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie verspüre ich ziemliche Lust den größten Choleriker des 20ten Jahrhunderts zu zitieren xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXyDfbzyOcM


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

edit: sry, unbeabsichtigter Doppelpost.


----------



## chiaxoxo (4. Januar 2009)

omq seid ihr dämlich

dieser asfaloths verarscht alle und lacht sich einen ab, echt genial die seite aber inzwischen ist es old


----------



## Ich Buch (4. Januar 2009)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> omq seid ihr dämlich
> 
> dieser asfaloths verarscht alle und lacht sich einen ab, echt genial die seite aber inzwischen ist es old



Got bist du dämlich das wir das bereits wissen und es fun macht da zu schreiben?


----------



## Ich Buch (4. Januar 2009)

Boah reiner zufall ist so ein HEIDE! er soll verschwinden diese Brut!


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

Möge der Herr die Schergen des Schattenfürsten aus dem Brett verbannen!


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Oh mein Gott! Bei mir geht die Seite nicht!


----------



## Ich Buch (4. Januar 2009)

Ne jetzt echt mal eisenerz-engel  dieser rainer zufall verdirb uns den ganzen spass....


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

joa -.-" jegliche göttliche Manie in mir ist verblasst, lediglich den christlich-feschen Schreibstil habe ich beibehalten können...

@Skatero: Dir entgeht wirklich etwas xD ---> http://christenbrett.ch.funpic.de/viewtopic.php?t=29


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Cool so geht es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Signatur von Rainer Zufall ist auch nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Wer von euch ist Rainer Zufall ??

lg


----------



## Ich Buch (4. Januar 2009)

ich in Andre von mackwitz


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Naja er hat mir gesagt er ist vom Buffed aber ich kenn ihn anscheinend nich :/

lg


----------



## Ich Buch (4. Januar 2009)

jo hat er mir auch

Wer ist Mutter jesu?


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

"Ja! Aber jetzt ist meine letze Mission getan! Ich habe genug Fake-Threads erstellt... 

Das war es dann also!! Habt viel Spaß weiterhin, Christenfreunde.. 


Mögen Eure Taten rein sein, von Gott selbst kontrolliert! 

Mit freundlichem letzen Gruß, 
Rainer Zufall... 


Tschüss, Gemeinde!"

Oh man, der denkt wirklich ernsthaft, dass wir nicht gewusst hätten, dass er uns fesch "ausgetrickst" hat? Ich möchte ja nur ungern abfällig klingen, obwohl, doch eigentlich möchte ich ja doch abfällig klingen... Die geistigen Fähgikeiten von ihm sind.. nunja *hust* bescheiden. Naja was will man auch von jmd. erwarten, der mit der Illusion lebt, dass andere Leute es interessiert auf welche Mangapornos er steht...

Ich meine der Spaß den wir uns erlaubt haben ist wenigstens Stilvoll und endet nicht im Posten von pornografischen Inhalten... Auch wenn es nur "lustig" sein soll, ist es trotzdem unterste Schublade, nur weil er mit der Situation nicht klar kommt, dass Leute - über die standartmäßigen Maße der Ironie - sich in eine anderen Rolle hineinversetzten, muss er nicht direkt so rumflamen..

Hochbestürzt,
Euer Kontinuum.


----------



## Ich Buch (4. Januar 2009)

http://christenbrett.ch.funpic.de/viewtopic.php?t=39

OMG!!!

ES BEOBACHTET UNS


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

lol http://christenbrett.ch.funpic.de/viewtopic.php?t=41


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

Ich verwende ja nur sehr ungern vulgäre beschimpfungen unterster Schublade, aber...
er stinkt. Es benötigt keine anderen Formulierungen... Er stinkt einfach.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Der Admin wird ganz schön was zu löschen haben :/

Warum gibts immer wieder soviele Idioten die Humor ned checken -.-

Und der Rainer kommt ja anscheinend von Buffed, also schlimmer gehts ned -.-

lg


----------



## Ich Buch (4. Januar 2009)

Jap der wird noch übelst bekommen.


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Besonders das "Mitglied" des buffed.de Bretts "Melih" ist durch Satan bessessen : Das ist ja nicht normal das man als Mensch eine Signatur hat in der man 2 Homosexuelle Frauen sieht die Unkeuschheit treiben!
Dazu kommt noch das er kein CHRIST ist sondern einer dieser "Muslime"!

Es Treibt sich also auch Heidenpack herum!

Diesen Leuten ist wirklich nicht mehr zu Helfen.

Gott möge Erbarmen mit ihnen haben..

Geschockt und trauernd.
-von Mackwitz


Hahaha


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

Hmm... Echt super, der Abend hat so super angefangen. Humor auf oberstem Niveau, wie man ihn sonst nur aus der Sesamstraße kennt und jetzt so ein Spaßverderber.... -.-"


----------



## Ich Buch (4. Januar 2009)

Jop sesamstrasse ist schon toll.
ich fühle mich von rainers signatur sexuell aufgefordert... gehöht verboten sowas!


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

Ja viel zu anzüglich für normale Menschen!

Wie kann man so etwas nötig haben? (!!!)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Januar 2009)

Endlich habe ich den Weg in die Hölle gefunden. Nun kann ich hier die Dämonen vertreiben!


"Jesus von Nazareth, gerechtester König  - König der Gerechtigkeit und aller Gerechten - die Kraft und Macht dieses siegreichen Titels beschütze und bewahre uns vor allen sichtbaren und unsichtbaren Feinden und Gefahren. Amen."


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

xD ich kann gleich nicht mehr


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Mutter schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich den Weg in die Hölle gefunden. Nun kann ich hier die Dämonen vertreiben!
> 
> 
> "Jesus von Nazareth, gerechtester König  - König der Gerechtigkeit und aller Gerechten - die Kraft und Macht dieses siegreichen Titels beschütze und bewahre uns vor allen sichtbaren und unsichtbaren Feinden und Gefahren. Amen."


hahaha


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Januar 2009)

*Sieh das Kreuz des Herrn! 
Fliehet, ihr feindlichen Mächte!
Gesiegt hat der Löwe aus Juda, die Wurzel Davids! 
Halleluja!*


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Du hast noch lange nicht gesiegt.


----------



## Ich Buch (4. Januar 2009)

XD ich brechc gleich ab


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Januar 2009)

*Wer ist wie du, Maria, du Königin der Engel und Besiegerin der Hölle? 
O gute und zärtliche Mutter Maria, du makellose Braut des Königs der reinen Geister, 
in dessen Angesicht sie zu schauen verlangen - du wirst immer unsere Liebe und Hoffnung,
unser Schutz und Ruhm bleiben! 
Heiliger Michael, heilige Engel und Erzengel, verteidigt uns, beschützt uns! 
Amen.*


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Mit deinen Sprüchen kannst du uns nicht beeindrucken.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch nicht hier um Jemanden zu beeindrucken. Ich bin hier um die Dämonen zu bekämpfen!


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Achso.
Aber mit ihren Sprüchen und betenden Händen geht das nicht.
Heut zu Tage hat man doch modernere Waffen um Dämonen zu bekämpfen.

Moment, Rainer Zufall = Melih?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Januar 2009)

Wer braucht den Waffen? Ich habe den Herrn hinter mir, der mir Kraft gibt!
Ausserdem habe ich auch mein Weihwasser bei mir.


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Dann schütten Sie das Weihwasser doch über Ihren Computer, vielleicht dringt er über das Internet(z) bis zu den Computer der Dämonen durch uns so können sie, die Dämonen bekämpfen.


Man sind jetzt alle weg? Ausser dem komischen Typen da?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Januar 2009)

> Sie





> deinen




?!


Es ist noch nicht zu spät, der Herr wird euch verzeihen!


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Oh, danke.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Januar 2009)

Danke dem Herrn. Es ist nie zu spät. Der Herr wird euch allen vergeben!


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Was ist wenn ich nicht an den Herrn glaube?
Wie soll ich jemandem danken, wenn ich glaube dass er nicht existiert?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Januar 2009)

Dann kann ich auch nichts mehr tun. Aber ich werde dafür beten, dass du erkennst, dass es den Herrn gibt. Er gibt uns Kraft! Lasse es zu das er sich dir offenbaren kann.


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Nein.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Januar 2009)

Schade! Aber ich weiss; Gott ist da und er unterstützt uns. Egal ob du an ihn glaubst oder nicht!


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Jeder glaubt was er will.
Ich geh jetzt offline, ob du ,entschuldigung,Sie, es glauben oder nicht.
n8


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Januar 2009)

Gute Nacht, Ungläubiger.


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

Bevor Ihr diese Geschichte jedoch lest muss ich Euch bitten einer Selbstkontrolle zu unterziehen.

Das Internetz ist nicht für Kleinstkinder unter 16 Jahren geeignet. Eigentlich ist es erst ab 25 Jahren zum stehsegeln freigegeben, jedoch dürfen Kinder zwischen 16 und 25 Jahren diese unter Aufsicht eines Erziehungsberechtigten besuchen, da es sich um eine redliche Seite handelt.
Doch ich muss Euch leider bitten, diese Seite umgehend zu verlassen und Euch selbst beim Pfarrer anzuprangern, falls Ihr unter 16 Jahren seid.
Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Freude beim Lesen der Geschichte!

*Die Geschichte vom guten Hans und dem bösen Peter*

Es war einmal ein kleiner Junge namens Hans. Dieser betete jeden Tag mehrmals und las regelmäßig in der Bibel. Eines Tages kam er vom Ministrieren aus der Kirche und Peter, ein durch und durch böser Mensch, lauerte ihm auf.Peter war nie besonders christlich. Er hörte laut Fels- und Hipf-Hüpf-Musik, und trieb lauthals Unzucht mit jungen Mädchen, obwohl er nicht einmal mit diesen verheiratet war. Zudem blieb er häufig der Schule fern und trank stattdessen Alkohol, während er anschnur Gewaltspielen fröhnte.

In der nun einhergegangen Konfrontation versuchte der kleine Hans dem bösen Peter mit findigen Bibelsprüchen die Unredlichkeit auszutreiben. Doch Peter blieb standhaft boshaft. Er ließ nicht ab und schlug auf Hans ein. Hans jedoch wehrte sich nicht. Er ging hinterher nach Hause und betete zu Gott.

Am nächsten Tag ging er wieder in die Kirche und traf wieder auf Peter. Peter ging über die Strasse um Hans abermals zu verhauen. Doch dann kam ein Laster angefahren, welcher Peter mit voller Wucht umfuhr. Seit Peter erfuhr, dass es ein Laster mit einer Bibellieferung war, glaubte auch er an Gott und betete regelmäßig. 

Nun sind Hans und Peter gute Freunde und beten gemeinsam.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht? An Gott glauben ist gut, doch böse sein lohnt sich nicht.
________________________________________________________________________________

Diese Geschichte wurde verfasst vom größten aller Großmeister, dem, der unserem Herrn innerlich am nächsten ist, Asfaloth!
Dies ist ein christlicher Missionierungsthread, Flambierungen sind nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Lurock (4. Januar 2009)

Wooohoo, da kann einer 'nen kompletten Text kopieren, unbelievable....


----------



## Xelyna (4. Januar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wooohoo, da kann einer 'nen kompletten Text kopieren, unbelievable....


Ich auch, ich auch !
Wuuuusa :>


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wooohoo, da kann einer 'nen kompletten Text kopieren, unbelievable....



"Flambierungen sind nicht erwünscht." (Zitat Ende)


----------



## Zez (4. Januar 2009)

Verdammt, ich bin durch und durch Böse, ich höre Elektronische, Fels und Schwer, bzw. Totmetal Musik X.x


----------



## Xelyna (4. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich bin durch und durch Böse, ich höre Elektronische, Fels und Schwer, bzw. Totmetal Musik X.x


Wie war das, Einsicht ist der erste Weg zu Besserung? *g*
Mach dir nichts draus, ich rein mich auch unter phöse ein


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich bin durch und durch Böse, ich höre Elektronische, Fels und Schwer, bzw. Totmetal Musik X.x



Dann solltest du allerdings rasch eine Kirche besuchen und dich läutern lassen, um ein redliches, rechtschaffenes Gemeindemitglied zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (4. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Dann solltest du allerdings rasch eine Kirche besuchen und dich läutern lassen, um ein redliches, rechtschaffenes Gemeindemitglied zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lass mich raten,als Begründung nimmst du dir: Weil man nur gläubig sein kann in dem man in die Kirche geht.
Alein die harmlose Formulierung ist für mich sowas von engstirnig. *seufz* Aber auch du wirst vielleicht eines Tages aufwachen (:


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Januar 2009)

Ich selber bin Atheist, ich glaub doch nicht an so nen scheiß, aber Ihr sollt glauben! Glaubt!


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (4. Januar 2009)

http://www.sittenwart.de.vu/


/rofl
/sign
/roflmao
/lol
/made my day
/xD


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2009)

ist krank sein boese?
das forum wird immer krankerer.
ich geh mal und komme wieder wenn das chaos hier ein ende hat.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Naja das tut er ja wiederum erfolgreich ^^, das mit dem lustig zeigen. Mir beispielsweise hat es minutenlange Unterhaltung gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja ich hab mich auch  weggeroflt^^


----------



## ego1899 (4. Januar 2009)

wie war das noch gleich? 

gute mädchen kommen in den himmel, böse mädchen kommen überall hin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (4. Januar 2009)

Wie krieg ich den ein foto auf das passende format?^^

breite und höhe von 100x100 bzw kleiner krieg ich hin aber irgendwie gehts nicht -.-


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Moment, Rainer Zufall = Melih?




Nein

als ob ich mich bei so einen beknackten forum anmelde


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2009)

Melih is ja der einzigste der Namentlich genannt wurde in dem forum^^... hach is dat genial^^


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Melih is ja der einzigste der Namentlich genannt wurde in dem forum^^... hach is dat genial^^



Also ich find das voll unfair!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (4. Januar 2009)

Jeder so wie er es verdient ^^


----------



## Ich Buch (4. Januar 2009)

Jop


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2009)

ego1899 schrieb:


> wie war das noch gleich?
> 
> gute mädchen kommen in den himmel, böse mädchen kommen überall hin...
> 
> ...



Dat is besonders beim putzen wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne also... auf dem ersten Blick ist es ja noch lustig aber es ist doch viel zu überzogen und irgendwie auch nur nervig...


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> als ob ich mich bei so einen beknackten forum anmelde


Hat Rainer Zufall nicht mal gesagt er sei Melih?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hat Rainer Zufall nicht mal gesagt er sei Melih?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol das kann nicht sein


weil dieser "Rainer zufall" schon nach 3 uhr nachts noch gepostet hat....und im die uhrzeit bin schlafen gegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Zitiere Mutter Jesu:
"Auf der Suche nach der Quell des Bösen auf dieser Plattform, bin ich auf die schon erwähnte Internetzseite Verstärkung.de gestossen.
Anscheinend ist dort nicht nur der Benutzer Melih von einem Dämonen besessen. In einem Beitrag macht man sich über uns lustig!
Ich denke von dort sind Dämonen zu uns gekommen!
Wir müssen schnellstmöglich dieses Portal zur Hölle (Verstärkung.de) schliessen! "

Zitiere Rainer Zufall:
"Sie haben meine wahre Identität herausgefunden! Verschwinden Sie, und vergessen Sie wer ich bin!!

Durch dieses Dunkle Portal werden noch mehrere Leute zu Ihnen stoßen!"
___

Siehst du da sagt er es.


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Zitiere Mutter Jesu:
> "Auf der Suche nach der Quell des Bösen auf dieser Plattform, bin ich auf die schon erwähnte Internetzseite Verstärkung.de gestossen.
> Anscheinend ist dort nicht nur der Benutzer Melih von einem Dämonen besessen. In einem Beitrag macht man sich über uns lustig!
> Ich denke von dort sind Dämonen zu uns gekommen!
> ...



So ein ar°°°°°°° was denkt der sich dabei sich als mich auszugeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Januar 2009)

ohhhh du "heidenpack"

XD verewigt im internet, gut auf der seite eines absoluten ähhhh tschuldigung idioten (auch wenns nur verarsche is)

MFG LoD



Melih schrieb:


> LoL
> 
> 
> ich wurde schon in diesem Forum erwähnt bei diesen diesen "menschen" da im thread gegen buffed.de
> ...


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Januar 2009)

wer von euch ist jetzt alles angemeldet auf der seite wollt nur mal fragne ich find dat so krank dases schon wieder geil is XD


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Januar 2009)

auch wenns der 3te post in folge ist um 11 uhr morgens 

aber bei der geschichte bin ich grad abgebrochen

Die Geschichte vom guten Hans und dem bösen Peter

Es war einmal ein kleiner Junge namens Hans. Dieser betete jeden Tag mehrmals und las regelmäßig in der Bibel. Eines Tages kam er vom Ministrieren aus der Kirche und Peter, ein durch und durch böser Mensch, lauerte ihm auf.Peter war nie besonders christlich. Er hörte laut Fels- und Hipf-Hüpf-Musik, und trieb lauthals Unzucht mit jungen Mädchen, obwohl er nicht einmal mit diesen verheiratet war. Zudem blieb er häufig der Schule fern und trank stattdessen Alkohol, während er anschnur Gewaltspielen fröhnte.

In der nun einhergegangen Konfrontation versuchte der kleine Hans dem bösen Peter mit findigen Bibelsprüchen die Unredlichkeit auszutreiben. Doch Peter blieb standhaft boshaft. Er ließ nicht ab und schlug auf Hans ein. Hans jedoch wehrte sich nicht. Er ging hinterher nach Hause und betete zu Gott.

Am nächsten Tag ging er wieder in die Kirche und traf wieder auf Peter. Peter ging über die Strasse um Hans abermals zu verhauen. Doch dann kam ein Laster angefahren, welcher Peter mit voller Wucht umfuhr. Seit Peter erfuhr, dass es ein Laster mit einer Bibellieferung war, glaubte auch er an Gott und betete regelmäßig.

Nun sind Hans und Peter gute Freunde und beten gemeinsam.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht? An Gott glauben ist gut, doch böse sein lohnt sich nicht.


Die steht original SO auf der seite und zwar auf der Kinderecke XD


----------



## Lillyan (5. Januar 2009)

Du kennst die Editfunktion? Dann benutze sie bitte. Ein Triplepost muss wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Kontinuum (5. Januar 2009)

Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich das hier so einwerfe, aber haben wir neuerdings ne Invasion von Leuten, die immer hentaipornos in ihre signatur packen? o.O
Ich find das ehrlichgsagt ziemlich störend hier im buffed forum... -.-" geht in irgendein porno-forum, da könnt ihr damit punkten, aber hier interessiert das glaube niemanden...


----------



## Melih (5. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich das hier so einwerfe, aber haben wir neuerdings ne Invasion von Leuten, die immer hentaipornos in ihre signatur packen? o.O
> Ich find das ehrlichgsagt ziemlich störend hier im buffed forum... -.-" geht in irgendein porno-forum, da könnt ihr damit punkten, aber hier interessiert das glaube niemanden...



und mir fallen immer mehr leute auf die gleich denken


anime = Hentai

und aus irgendeinen grund meistens War fanboys sind


----------



## Minastirit (5. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich das hier so einwerfe, aber haben wir neuerdings ne Invasion von Leuten, die immer hentaipornos in ihre signatur packen? o.O
> Ich find das ehrlichgsagt ziemlich störend hier im buffed forum... -.-" geht in irgendein porno-forum, da könnt ihr damit punkten, aber hier interessiert das glaube niemanden...



Henai = nakt mit nippel und co das wird hier gebannt.
Ecci/hentai/anime sind unterschiede ..


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

naja... die meisten sin ja hier in der Grauzone ^^

mir isses schnuppe....

Kann bloß net verstehen warum soviele des mögen  ~_~

und nein bin kein War-Fanboy ( zumindestens nicht mehr xD)


----------



## Kontinuum (5. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> naja... die meisten sin ja hier in der Grauzone ^^
> 
> mir isses schnuppe....
> 
> ...



Es geht hier nicht ums Mögen, sondern dass man andere nicht unbedingt damit belästigen sollte... Wenn hier jmd. irgendwelche zensierte Bilder von i-welchen anderen Pornos als Signatur hätte, würde mich das genauso stören. Ich kann nur nich nachvollziehen, WARUM man sowas unbedingt mit allen teilen muss. Ich persönlich habe nämlich kein Interesse daran, darüber bescheid zu wissen, was hier die leute als schrubbel-vorlage nehmen.. -.-"

Lasst das doch einfach weg.. bitte..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht ums Mögen, sondern dass man andere nicht unbedingt damit belästigen sollte... Wenn hier jmd. irgendwelche zensierte Bilder von i-welchen anderen Pornos als Signatur hätte, würde mich das genauso stören. Ich kann nur nich nachvollziehen, WARUM man sowas unbedingt mit allen teilen muss. Ich persönlich habe nämlich kein Interesse daran, darüber bescheid zu wissen, was hier die leute als schrubbel-vorlage nehmen.. -.-"
> 
> Lasst das doch einfach weg.. bitte..



AdBlock besorgen. Rechtsklick. Frame blockieren.

Feddisch.


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

geht auch mit jeden 0815 browser ( zumindestens mit FFx )


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht ums Mögen, sondern dass man andere nicht unbedingt damit belästigen sollte... Wenn hier jmd. irgendwelche zensierte Bilder von i-welchen anderen Pornos als Signatur hätte, würde mich das genauso stören. Ich kann nur nich nachvollziehen, WARUM man sowas unbedingt mit allen teilen muss. Ich persönlich habe nämlich kein Interesse daran, darüber bescheid zu wissen, was hier die leute als schrubbel-vorlage nehmen.. -.-"
> 
> Lasst das doch einfach weg.. bitte..


ich weiß nid was du hast das is doch bloß ne sigi mit 2 Frauen aus ner Serie???? was ist daran so schlimm di esind nid mal nackt!! (leicht bekleidet ist NICHT nackt) Oo also was ist dein problem


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2009)

ach LoD mein Freund igno den typen einfach^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

vll ist er einach dagegen allergisch.
das macht sich bemerkbar, wenn manche sachen dadurch anschwillen *hust*


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll ist er einach dagegen allergisch.
> das macht sich bemerkbar, wenn manche sachen dadurch anschwillen *hust*



löööl^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll ist er einach dagegen allergisch.
> das macht sich bemerkbar, wenn manche sachen dadurch anschwillen *hust*


ok der war richtig geil ^^

aber jetzt mal zu der geschichte die ich gepostet hab was sagt ihr dazu  die is doch geil^^


----------



## Skatero (5. Januar 2009)

Die ist gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (6. Januar 2009)

> ok der war richtig geil ^^



Nein, das war er in der Tat nicht.

Ich nehme an, dass dieses Signaturphänomen auftritt wenn bestimmte Jugendgruppierungen ihre Sexualität entdecken oder irgendwer gerne provozieren möchte...


----------



## Alanium (6. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Schlecht gemachte Fakeseite... mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.


Ganz meine Meinung.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Januar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Nein, das war er in der Tat nicht.
> 
> Ich nehme an, dass dieses Signaturphänomen auftritt wenn bestimmte Jugendgruppierungen ihre Sexualität entdecken oder irgendwer gerne provozieren möchte...


ähhhhh ja schön geh mal auf mein mybuffed profil und guck nochmal wie alt ich bin etc. ich find die serie halt nett und das bild find ich auch schön mein gott sperrt mich weg dafür -.-

sry fürs offtopic ich finde dafür sollten wir nen extra threat eröffnen bevor Lillyan oder Carcha (hab ich schon lang nimmer gesehn) oder Mala oder sonst n mod noch richtig sauer wird.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2009)

Über die Seite wird ja ohnehin nicht mehr gesprochen. Einen extra Thread um über die Zulässigkeit von Signaturen zu sprechen brauchen wir denke ich auch nicht. Wenn euch eine Signatur stört, weil ihr sie unpassend für das Forum findet, dann reportet sie.


----------

